
56153 is the largest number factored on a quantum device (2014) - ZanyProgrammer
http://phys.org/news/2014-11-largest-factored-quantum-device.html
======
ColinWright
Especially impressive, given that 56153 is not prime ...

 _(you might want to fix the title)_

~~~
aexaey
Well, you kind of need a number to _not_ be a prime to successfully factor it
(into anything other than 1 and itself).

~~~
ColinWright
Indeed. So why does the title here (and not on the original article) describe
the number as prime, when the whole point is that it is not prime, and cannot
be prime.

Hence my comment that the submitter might want to change the title.

